
China to launch initiative to set global data-security rules - signa11
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-usa-data-idUSKBN25Y1WK
======
signa11
fta "The initiative would urge countries to oppose “mass surveillance against
other states” and call on tech companies not to install “backdoors in their
products and services to illegally obtain users’ data, control or manipulate
users’ systems and devices.”

does that mean:

    
    
       - that it itself is exempt ? and more importantly
    
       - ip theft is legalized ? because that is strictly speaking not 'user data'

